# Just thinking out loud...a union member by default



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Your kidding, right?

You can put more than two words together but don't read, listen or watch the news. Been to the university but don't understand the economy or market fluctuations and job losses? If there are people who are trained and have experience in the field that are out of work why would the union or government want to train more people to add to the out of work in the trade?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

rlc3854 said:


> Your kidding, right?
> 
> You can put more than two words together but don't read, listen or watch the news. Been to the university but don't understand the economy or market fluctuations and job losses? If there are people who are trained and have experience in the field that are out of work why would the union or government want to train more people to add to the out of work in the trade?


Sorry, I wasn't too clear about this. The sponsored apprenticeship path at the Toronto JAC places the burden on the apprentice and the company. If I go this way, I have to stay with this contractor for the entire apprenticeship, which I plan to. It basically absolves the union of responsibility for me since I am being sponsored in, and aside from having the required high school classes I am not required to pass a test. Since I am coming in on the back of a company claiming to have work for me, I don't get to sign up to the out of work list if things are slow at the company I'm with, so I have to stick it out. This is so the local doesn't have to worry about another person appearing on their out of work book. On their site it says they are accepting sponsorship for residential, but I was able to eventually find out that commercial is available too.

Don't get me wrong...I am not anti-union or anything, but what I was trying to get at was that I wish they would exert some leverage to reform the training system to make it easier for employers and employees. If there was an introductory trade school before hitting the field the apprentice would benefit by having some knowledge of what he will be seeing/handling, and the employer would benefit by receiving someone who is not totally unskilled and useless. I think that if employers could count on this it would increase the number of contractors taking on green apprentices as there are some who prefer not to under the present system in both union and non union sectors.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

WTF

I can't even read the whole post.

This is a forum for electricians, not electrical engineers.

We don't re-invent the wheel here.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Screw being an electrician why don't you write novels??


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Yak yak yak yak yak


----------

